# Home made blind



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

I've been making my own blinds for many years. I field tested this one over the past 4 weeks. I hunted 87 hours and saw 63 deer. Almost half of these deer deer passed by withing 30 yards and 11 of them passed within 20. Not one deer noticed this blind or paid any attention to it.. It was completely ignored. I did not brush it in only tried to back it into semi brushy areas, blow downs, etc.

This photo was taken immediately after I shot a large mature doe at less than 12 yards.You can still see my quiver with arrows at the lower left.

I make up 4 individual panels and use anywhere from 2 to 4 depending on the situation. It's light weight, rolls up and very portable. I do not leave it in the woods. It has adjustable windows for both height and width.

Here is a link (I think this will work?) to the complete instructions and photos.

http://www.4shared.com/get/71737327...ssionid=B97F258DBDCB676D50E1EEDAA98F42A6.dc82


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Look's great .Good job Gregg.Congrats on you deer also .Late season it can be hard to fool the deer ,but that look's like it will work.Good luck John:thumbs_up


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

The blind appears to blend in very nicely. I may have to take a look at your instructions when I get some time.


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

Sweet. that looks really great. I just might try making one myself. Thanks for the post.


----------



## zee (Sep 12, 2008)

looks really nice. might have to try and make one myself too. thanks for the post.


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Goos job*

one thing, I might add, is that Wallyworld has long fake oak leaves on plastic runners--or at least used to--they last forever & are very inexpensive-- in the floral craft dept---that's what've been using for years on very similar plans, but was using the burlap blind material --not as invisable as this one is though----lotta guys just do not beileve you can get within bowshooting distace on the ground without a $400 blind


----------



## RMAXH (Jul 1, 2007)

*message*

GregWNY, i have sent you a message, or atleast have tried, about your blind.
I have been tinkering with DIY blinds for years and like the looks of your blind. This is the first massage i have sent so hope i did it right. i dont know how i will know if you have repied so if you can help me with this i thank you.


----------



## loneranger53 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Great Idea*

Great idea. Sure beats a high dollar blind and probably easier to pack in.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

I made a similar blind out of a cheap 6x9 tent and some camo blind material,,worked out great and is a godsend in the cold winter. I may check into the oak leaves on the sticks at wally world the others talked about. Your blind blends in great,,awesome job.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

I am going to make up one of these this afternoon


----------



## mohunter77 (Mar 3, 2009)

I wasn't able to see the link. Is it still working?

Thanks


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

The file is not valid?


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Apparently the link no longer works and because my last computer crashed and burned I no longer have it in my documents. I am super busy right now ( archery shop owner) but will try to put something together very soon.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

great blind I would also be interested in plans or a WIP thread


----------



## mgustin (Aug 12, 2007)

I just tried your link from the beginning of the post and unfortunately, it did not work. Can you repost directios? Love the idea and would like to give it a try.

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

If someone knows how to create a link to some kind of file sharing, I will email the instructions to you and then you could post it.

Duh? I can't figure it out.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I am intersted ..I hope someone can get a link ..Not sure how myself...


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

OK, try this.

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0Bw...E2NzQtZTdmYzM5MDA0ZDNl&hl=en&authkey=CNfOi_QC


----------



## mohunter77 (Mar 3, 2009)

Worked great!! Thanks


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Still won't let me down load !


----------



## mohunter77 (Mar 3, 2009)

Here I saved it in .pdf see if this works.. There is one image in page 2 for whatever reason I couldnt get it small enough to include but I think this will do..

View attachment Blind1.pdf

View attachment Blind2.pdf

View attachment Blind3.pdf

View attachment Blind4.pdf

View attachment Blind5.pdf


I also had to lower the image quality so I could get it to AT's file size limits.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

Awsome! I will deff be making me one of these... little tip tho instead of spending so much for the leafy sheet when youre just gonna take the leaves off, why not go the the wal mart and in the craft dept they have silk leaves of all sorts for real cheap..


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

Man that is sweet. I can't wait to make one and give it a try.

Archers helping archers.


----------

